# Murrells Inlet South Jetty - First Timer



## ZJGMoparman

I have been doing quite a bit of reading about fishing the Murrells inlet jetty and have a few questions for some of you that have fished them before. I mainly surf fish and occasionally will do a little pier fishing.

Based on what I have read, to get to the south jetty, I can pay the $5 fee to get into Huntington Beach State Park for the day and then park in the closest parking lot to the jetty. I then would have to walk approximately 1.5 miles North to get to the jetty. Is this walk on the beach, or is there a path?

If I fish the South Jetty, is it possible and does it make sense to bring an aluminum fishing cart to haul my gear? I'm sure I would need multiple rods, a cooler, as well as some tackle. This leads me to my next question: How many rods/ different setups would you try to take? I was thinking about trying to take the following:

1. 10 ft Surf Rod w/ fish finder rig​2. 8 ft Metals/ gotchas rod​3. 7.5 ft Soft Plastics/ flounder rod​
When looking at the satellite image of the jetty, it looks like the South Jetty is paved almost the full length of the jetty. That being said, I could safely fish anywhere on the jetty and not have to worry about the tides. Also, with the jetty being much higher than the water level, do most people use a net to land larger fish? If so, what kind of net is best?

I know I am asking a lot of questions. I have never fished a jetty and am trying to gather as much information as possible before I go. I want to be prepared. I am looking at trying to make a trip to Murrell's inlet around the end of May. Are there any specific species of fish that I should try to gear up for this time of year? I am really interested in Spanish, Flounder, Trout, and Reds.


----------



## SmoothLures

Yes, you have to pay $5 to get into the state park, you'll go to the left and park. You walk down the beach access, then head north towards the jetty, walking on sand. You will need a surf cart or you'll probably be dead tired by the time you get there. If you have a cart, take as much as you want. It is paved. You don't have to worry about the tide when at the south jetty, only the north one. Most folks walk down the rocks to land bigger fish and it can be very slick and dangerous. You can catch Spanish, flounder, and reds on live menhaden or finger mullet. It would be worth your time to catch/buy (Perry's Bait and Tackle is pretty close and they can give you the down low on what's going on) live bait and keep it alive. You probably won't catch many/any trout but it's possible, as are weakfish. 
Free line or float out a menhaden or mullet or even small bluefish, spot, croaker, whatever and you have a good chance of a nice Spanish, king, maybe even a cobia, as well as lots of bluefish. Metals will also work. Then I would fish live bait around the rocks for reds and flounder on Carolina rigs. Hope this helps.


----------



## kayak456

Are you talking about the wrightsville beach jetty?


----------



## fshnjoe

kayak456 said:


> Are you talking about the wrightsville beach jetty?


No 
South Jetty of Murrells Inlet!!


----------



## irishfireman333

I have had some of the greatest fishing of my life at the HBSP South Jetty, followed by the worse only 24 hours later. Its a nice relaxing walk with the right cart of course. Bring your cart! a chair, a cooler...for the walk you better make a day out of it... plan like a day hike. The weekends can be a little crowded out there no matter what time. Only thing i would suggest is a decent cast net. There is always schools of live bait either at the jetty, or keep your eye open on the walk out. 5$ aint bad, the yearly pass is worth it...and not just for fishing. Its the best spot in the area for beach-going all together. Always enough room, less tourists. Never crowded if you simply walk a few feet. I take the wife, she sits in the peaceful surf, and I fish. Best spot out there, cant say it enough.


----------



## surfmom

there arent any facilities though right? Thats my biggest reason I dont go. a mile is an awful long walk


----------



## Tim Brown

That walk is no joke. I carry a tackle backpack, and thought I was training for the SEALs by the end of the walk back


----------



## Chet2011

I walk it on a regular basis, still don't understand why 
It's 1.5 miles to and 5 miles back.


----------



## SmoothLures

surfmom said:


> there arent any facilities though right? Thats my biggest reason I dont go. a mile is an awful long walk


There are in the State Park, but nowhere near the jetty that I'm aware of.


----------



## bluefish1928

Tim Brown said:


> That walk is no joke. I carry a tackle backpack, and thought I was training for the SEALs by the end of the walk back


Perhaps a few more youtube vids of BUD/S will put things into a more realistic perspective. A cart or rigged bike is way to go. It is about 1.4 miles each way along the sand.

As for tackle, your set-up is good to go. I carry metals to cast for bluefish and Spanish mackerel. Most species will come on bait. When baitfish are being busted, lures catch faster. Also float rigs with live bait can be very effective.


----------



## ZJGMoparman

I am assuming since it is a rock jetty, there is no where to put a rod holder.I like to have a fish finder out there while casting a metal or soft plastic. Or maybe even have a live bait and cork out there as well. Just thinking out loud, I guess I could use my pier cart as a rod holder and just loosen the drag so a fish doesn't pull it in.

Do most people fish the inlet side or the ocean side of the jetty? Is one better than the other for different types of fish?

Are there places to throw a cast net without getting it hung in the rocks? It would be nice to be able to catch my own shrimp and baitfish.

It looks like there is a change of plans and I will be heading down there in April and then again in July. I'm guess April will be too early for the Spanish. I'm trying to go the last week of April to give the water temp time to climb. 

I'm mainly interested in Spanish mackeral, trout, and flounder. (My favorite fish to eat) Reds and blues are fun to catch though and I know reds, Trout and flounder will hit about the same lures. I can't wait to get down there and try it out. I'm just trying to make sure that I am prepared since I've never fished a jetty. 

I appreciate all of you that have chimed in so far.


----------



## SmoothLures

You could wedge a rod holder in between the rocks or something, but I would just use your cart rod holder with loose drag. 

You can catch fish on both side. Move around. 

Not sure you can throw the net off the jetty itself, you have 1.5 miles of beach to find some mullet if it's July, and maybe menhaden off the jetty in the spring but I don't know that they'd come that close. You won't catch any shrimp of size until fall. 

Last week of April has been perfect for the Spanish in the past 5 years or so I've been keeping up with it, though last year was an exception of it being cold into May. Spanish want food and clear water. The bait comes with the warmer water and the Spanish follow.


----------



## bluefish1928

A rod holder in the form of pvc piping/surf spike will work well. You can throw a cast net off the jetty if you go to the inner side of the inlet- where you can actually see where the rocks are or find a rock that sticks further out. However, there is no need for a cast net till the mullet run. Also, shrimp running out of the inlet is pretty rare. For Spanish mackerel in both spring and fall, metal lures are your best bet. I like using a 3/4 krocodile spoon. Got-cha plugs and sting silvers will also work. You can cast jighead with soft plastics/gulp for trout/flounder/red. 

I wouldn't use a rod shorter than 7 ft (8 and 9 being ideal). A long handle landing net is strongly suggested. Use long leaders (2-3 ft) for lures due to rocks


----------



## irishfireman333

just over a mile walk...flat terrain...and its on a beach. Its not that bad of a walk. I guess I should start a shuttle service out there and make some money the way people make it seem like hiking Denali. Maybe a RikShawk! 10$ bucks out there....$50 bucks to bring you back! HAHA


----------



## ZJGMoparman

Alright, I will take some of my PVC rod holders just in case but I will plan on using the cart if I can't get them solid in the rocks. I believe I have all the tackle I need. I have several Sting Silvers, Gotcha's, Hopkins, and Deadly Dicks. That should cover the mackerel and blues. As far as trout, red, and flounder, I plan on taking some DOA shrimp, gulp swimming mullet, Mirrolures, and cork to float some bait. 

I still need to try and find a net with a long handle. I don't really want to break a leg on the rocks trying to get a fish out of the water. It's a long walk back to the park with one leg. 

What is the optimal water temperature for the mackerel and blues to come into the jetty? Are trout and reds in there pretty much all year?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead

ZJGMoparman said:


> What is the optimal water temperature for the mackerel and blues to come into the jetty? Are trout and reds in there pretty much all year?


Blues tolerate much colder water than spanish but both should caught with water temps around 70.

Blues can be caught with temps in 50s, spanish caught in the mid high 60s

And yes trout and spottails(redfish) can be caught a great portion of the year


----------



## SmoothLures

If you want to fish jigs, on the bottom anyway, you'll probably need 1 oz or so. The current can be absolutely ripping there. You could also use a Carolina rig with your artificial baits. My standard jetty rig is 18" 25 lb Seaguar fluorocarbon to a 1/0 Owner SSW J hook. This gets a live shrimp, mud minnow, finger mullet, Gulp shrimp, dead shrimp, or strip of mullet with as light of a egg sinker that you can feel hit bottom. Then toss out near the rocks, let it sink, sit a minute, then you should lift it up over the rocks and feel it as the current takes it over them. This will give you a natural presentation with the current. Works from a boat anyway!


----------



## GC Since73

Does anybody fish for sheepshead at the south jetty? Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## ZJGMoparman

I have heard of people catching sheepshead in the rocks there. I personally have never fished there, but I would be interested to see what other people have to say. I know they like sand fleas.


----------



## ZJGMoparman

What is the current like in the jetty? I would think that being an Inlet, the current would be a little stronger. Is it possible to throw a small gulp bait on a jig head 1/4-3/8 oz? Or a topwater like the Chug Bug?

I got me a new pier cart. Originally I had the Fish-n-mate jr. I sold it on craigslist and just bought the Reels on Wheels Sr. Man is it worth it to have the extra space and rod holders. After putting the cutting board in one holder and my net in another, I am left with 6 rod holders, so I plan to fill these up for the jetty with 6 rods:

1. 10 ft Surf Rod - with Fish Finder Rig
2. 7.5 ft MH Rod for float with mullet or shrimp
3. 7.5 ft M Rod for Gotchas/ Mirro Lures
4. 8 ft M rod for metals
5. 7 ft L rod for specs/reds/flounder (light action for gulp baits)
6. 7.5 ft MH rod for topwaters

I hope this setup works ok. I don't want to waste time changing baits and retying, so I plan to take rods for each different lure. 

We've had a pretty cold winter, so I am guess the water temperature will be a little cooler in the end of April than normal. How will this affect the fishing? I know the Spanish like warmer temps, but I'm guessing Trout, Reds, Flounder, Blues, and Sheepshead will still be in there?

Thanks for you guys' help. I'm excited to try out the jetty for the first time. Only 1.5 more months away!


----------



## RjTheMetalhead

Current will rip at times that 8 oz will not hold. 

Those setups sound right, for lures remember that a light line will help it sink better.
For topwater a mirrlure top dog is my favorite. Casts great and blues love them.

Have a rig made with #80 mono and 3 treble hooks on dropper loops made. If a school of menhaden comes by snag a few for fresh bait.


Let me know if you happen to go on a weekend. As a local I have the wonderful problem of many spots to fish
and the time to fish them, but have only fished the othe jetty in 15 years of living here.


----------



## SmoothLures

ZJGMoparman said:


> What is the current like in the jetty? I would think that being an Inlet, the current would be a little stronger. Is it possible to throw a small gulp bait on a jig head 1/4-3/8 oz? Or a topwater like the Chug Bug?
> 
> I got me a new pier cart. Originally I had the Fish-n-mate jr. I sold it on craigslist and just bought the Reels on Wheels Sr. Man is it worth it to have the extra space and rod holders. After putting the cutting board in one holder and my net in another, I am left with 6 rod holders, so I plan to fill these up for the jetty with 6 rods:
> 
> 1. 10 ft Surf Rod - with Fish Finder Rig
> 2. 7.5 ft MH Rod for float with mullet or shrimp
> 3. 7.5 ft M Rod for Gotchas/ Mirro Lures
> 4. 8 ft M rod for metals
> 5. 7 ft L rod for specs/reds/flounder (light action for gulp baits)
> 6. 7.5 ft MH rod for topwaters
> 
> I hope this setup works ok. I don't want to waste time changing baits and retying, so I plan to take rods for each different lure.
> 
> We've had a pretty cold winter, so I am guess the water temperature will be a little cooler in the end of April than normal. How will this affect the fishing? I know the Spanish like warmer temps, but I'm guessing Trout, Reds, Flounder, Blues, and Sheepshead will still be in there?
> 
> Thanks for you guys' help. I'm excited to try out the jetty for the first time. Only 1.5 more months away!


In my experience, it is way too fast for anything less than 3/4 to sink to the bottom, but I've only fished it from a boat. It is ~20 feet deep where I anchor. Like I said if you want to fish small artificals, go with a Carolina rig with about a 1 oz sinker. Maybe 3/4 oz. Not sure you'll get anything on topwater but you can try if you want. Something heavy enough to throw in the wind to any bait getting busted, though I'd probably reach for a metal rod first. 

There's no way to know what the water temp will be in 6 weeks. Could be loads of Spanish. It doesn't have to be _that_ warm for them. Just gotta wait and see.


----------



## bluefish1928

I wouldn't bother with topwater. I have tried it but they simply never worked here.
lure-wise- something for metals and something for plastics will cover your needs.

I would choose 1,2,4,5.


----------



## SPIZZ

Make sure you bring extra rigs and lead since the structure on and around the rocks of the jetty tend to eat them up. Have had success off both sides and very end of the south jetty. Red drum, black drum, flounder, rays, blue fish, and small (under 3 ft) sharks are my normal catches on fish finder rigs and double drop rigs. Have had limited success with gotcha plugs, sliver stings, and assorted top water lures during my trips to the jetty. I have seen many people throw nets too close to rocks/let net sink too much and get hung on the rocks so if you do use a cast net be sure you understand the risks. I used my cart to hold rods while on jetty, but others put sand spikes in between boulders to hold their rods. Hope you get a chance at some of the fish you listed, but due to low water temps, some pullage from a dogfish or skate my cure the cabin fever for a week or two. Let us know how you do.

Tight lines,
SPIZZ


----------



## KingKyle

The walk is serene, no bathrooms only nature, if you can carry it or pull it bring it, and I have caught mostly trout, reds, sheephead, convicts, and some small black bass fishing plastic jigs, spoons, shrimp and Mullet on bottom and popping corks. Some days are better than others on the MI jettyy...


----------



## ZJGMoparman

KingKyle said:


> The walk is serene, no bathrooms only nature, if you can carry it or pull it bring it, and I have caught mostly trout, reds, sheephead, convicts, and some small black bass fishing plastic jigs, spoons, shrimp and Mullet on bottom and popping corks. Some days are better than others on the MI jettyy...


I was wondering what to do about a bathroom. I guess you can walk back away from the jetty to pee in some cover??? 6-8 hours is a long time to hold it


----------



## LTB

Are you catching these fish now, or do you mean in prior years.


----------

